# Time for a pop quiz.



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 6, 2018)

I got 44 out of 50. 

https://zoo.com/quiz/ford-chevy-onl...80084&sg_uid=48345f7014f44efeb1f8e37244b80084


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Feb 9, 2018)

10/10 so far. Probably wont finish. Website is so riddled with ads that it takes way too long for this millennial.


----------

